# Creepy/Funny internet moments



## FlygonTheGreat (Dec 2, 2014)

We've all had them, name some moments with creepy people you've met on social media! This includes twitter, tumblr, and facebook.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 4, 2014)

Recently, the creepiest I can think of is whoever keeps sending Butterfree weird-ass asks on her tumblr. "Gabriel's penis" like what the actual fuck who the hell wants to know _that_
someone needs to really calm the hell down


----------



## Phantom (Dec 4, 2014)

Internet stalkers. 

People that look up somone's accounts and try to force themselves into that person's life even though they don't know the person like, at all. It's fucking creepy.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 5, 2014)

Altissimo said:


> Recently, the creepiest I can think of is whoever keeps sending Butterfree weird-ass asks on her tumblr. "Gabriel's penis" like what the actual fuck who the hell wants to know _that_
> someone needs to really calm the hell down


oh my god i didn't even see this! someone's been trying _so hard_ to creep on butterfree lately, it's gross.

i guess i'm lucky in that i've never really had any creeps come after me. i mean i get the occasional anon who tells me to fuck off but eh.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 5, 2014)

Once, someone dared me to DM someone on Twitter.  She replied, and we had a long conversation, until she asked me whether I enjoyed the concert the previous night.  I told her I had no idea what she was talking about, and she quickly explained that she thought I was someone she had met at a concert the previous night.  After telling me this, she unfollowed me and we never spoke again.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 6, 2014)

I remember on an old forum there was one week where everyone copied another member's avatar and signature and pretended to be that person. It was pretty fun for a while.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 6, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> I remember on an old forum there was one week where everyone copied another member's avatar and signature and pretended to be that person. It was pretty fun for a while.


I'm pretty sure this happened here, too.


----------

